# WIP Bambi



## J14CCY (Oct 31, 2017)

current piece I am working on.


Thanks


Russ


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Nice start Russ.


----------



## J14CCY (Oct 31, 2017)

Thanks Dick


----------



## J14CCY (Oct 31, 2017)

finished piece


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Love the shading and eyes. Well done .


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Dec 30, 2017)

Really good! Love the big ears, and the inquisitive nose! I can almost feel the soft, slobbery nose in my hand!


----------



## NDVXstudio (Jan 17, 2018)

Great saturation and color choice, very nice.


----------

